# Engine Break-in??



## Kid In Me (Jan 3, 2006)

I just joined the forum today and am very excited about my expected GTO delivery next week (Silver '06 Auto). After test driving every car imaginable (G35, 330i, 525, TL, Mustang, IS350, Grand Prix GXP ... the list goes on), I can honestly say the only car that put a smile on my face (and brought out the kid in me) was the GTO. I can't wait until it sits in my driveway!!

I realize this topic has been posted before, however, I am now confused and concerend as I prepare for my first ride: I've read the information about driving hard versus a gentle break-in from the following web site:

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm 

I also read how a number of GTO owners are adding 1 quart of oil between changes. My previous car ('97 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP) was broken in slowly and I switched to Mobile 1 after the 2nd oil change. After 124K miles and changing at 7,500 mile intervals, the car does not use oil at all. With all that being said, does anyone know if today's engines need to be broken in and/or if the engines are already dyno'd before delivery? Also, I'd really appreciate any feedback regarding how you broke your engine in (e.g. slowly versus hard) and if you are adding oil in between oil changes. 

Many thanks, in advance. 

Mike


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

The engines are already broken in before you get them. I waited until I had about 100 miles before I went WOT in 3rd gear. Wanted to get the clutch broke in somewhat. Been fine and no oil loss.

Was at the track by 600 miles


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I was gentle until I got 500 miles on it, then I opened her up a bit. Changed the oil at 1200 and now I got 1346 on her now.

Oh...and you wont have to switch to Mobile 1....we already have it in our cars.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I went real easy on mine the first couple days I had it, then I swung by the dealership when i was in the area and asked about the break in period, and they told me the engines are "line tested" and there is no break in period.  Thats when the T/C came of and the fun began.arty:


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Rob said:


> The engines are already broken in before you get them.


If there is any breakin prior to shipping, it is insignificant. 

My personal opinion is to use the car moderately for the first 500 miles, varying engine speed and load to help seat the rings and bed in the gears in the tranny and diff. After 500 miles, I use it aggressively until 1000 miles, then change the fluids. :cheers 

P.S. Congrats on the new car and welcome to the forum.


----------



## shadow (Sep 4, 2005)

*Break in*

...broke engne in gradually - 3,000 rpm for a week, then higher for the next week etc. Engine oil level does drop. Changed at 500 miles.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I took it easy the first 500 miles keeping it below 5000rpm with no agressive power shifts, I believe it is important to be less agressive at first to break in the trany and differential and clutch. 6500 rpm redlines should be avoided to allow rings to seat, but gradual full throttle application in third and forth at lower rpm can help seat the rings...just my opinion. Enjoy your new ride, I love my GTO would not trade it for anything! The oil consumption on mine was high until break in. 3/4 qt. in first 1200miles. Then approx. 1/2 qt. in the next 1500miles. I now have 800miles since the last change and it looks like I have used 1/4 qt. I use Mobil1 5w30. :cheers


----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

I have had a couple of C5`s and now the GTO that I have broken in moderately,it is amazing how they come alive around 5thousand miles (like day and night). I don`t baby them but don`t redline it evert shift either. I have read countless articles on how these motors are bullet proof.I believe enjoy the ride the smile will stay on your face.
Mike:cool :cool :cool


----------



## Kid In Me (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for your input. I was mostly concerned about the traditional belief that you can't break in an engine with Mobil 1 ... I had also seen this mentioned on a few web sites such as:

http://www.ntnoa.org/enginebreakin.htm
"Use high quality, low viscosity oil (Valvoline 30 weight), no synthetics, too slippery. If synthetics are used during initial break in the rings are sure to glaze over."

Since GM decided to ship the engine with Mobil1 already in, I visited the Mobil Oil web site FAQs and was encourged by other manufacturers who are also shipping new engines with synthetics (and not "break-in oil")

http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Synthetics/Myths.aspx
Myth: You should break in your engine with conventional oil, then switch to a synthetic oil like Mobil 1. 

Reality: You can start using Mobil 1 with SuperSyn Technology in new vehicles at any time, even in brand new vehicles. In fact, Mobil 1 with SuperSyn Technology is original equipment (it is installed at the factory) in: 
Aston Martin 
Bentley Amage and Bentley GT 
Cadillac CTS, XLR, SRX and STS 
Chevrolet Corvette 
Dodge Viper 
Mercedes-Benz AMG vehicles 
Mercedes SLR 
Mitsubishi EVO 
Pontiac GTO 
All Porsche vehicles 

I've seen other posts from the forum that the engine opens up at 5K. I'm going to stop worrying and get ready to have some fun!!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Subdriver said:


> If there is any breakin prior to shipping, it is insignificant.
> 
> My personal opinion is to use the car moderately for the first 500 miles, varying engine speed and load to help seat the rings and bed in the gears in the tranny and diff. After 500 miles, I use it aggressively until 1000 miles, then change the fluids. :cheers
> 
> P.S. Congrats on the new car and welcome to the forum.


:agree .this is the correct way to break an engine in.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

I have broke in the last 4 engines that I have had brand new with the method listed in that mototune article. in every case the car/motorcycle dynoed several hp higher than what is regularly noted by other people with the same vehicle. My current motorcycle dynoed 4whp more than my friends that is exactly the same. The only thing that I am concerned about with my Goat is the clutch.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

Subdriver said:


> If there is any breakin prior to shipping, it is insignificant.
> 
> My personal opinion is to use the car moderately for the first 500 miles, varying engine speed and load to help seat the rings and bed in the gears in the tranny and diff. After 500 miles, I use it aggressively until 1000 miles, then change the fluids. :cheers
> 
> P.S. Congrats on the new car and welcome to the forum.


You should take a tour of the Corvette plant and see how they "break in" freshly put together Corvettes. They are fired up and driven in a dyno room and beat the living crap out of to make sure everything is right before leaving the plant.

I've taken the tour 3 times and its been the same every time I've gone through it.


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

My only suggestion - as I believe in the Mototuneusa suggestions - is to change the oil and filter as soon as possible. It doesn't take too many miles to get all the crud flushed out of a new engine and I think it is important to get it out of the system asap.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

at what mileage are most switching to Synthetic?


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Feel free to use it after the first oil change - as the same engine in the Vette comes with Mobil 1 to begin with.


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I just did my first oil change at 450 miles w/ Mobil 1 5W30 synthetic and there Mobil 1 filter.


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

Rob said:


> You should take a tour of the Corvette plant and see how they "break in" freshly put together Corvettes. They are fired up and driven in a dyno room and beat the living crap out of to make sure everything is right before leaving the plant.
> 
> I've taken the tour 3 times and its been the same every time I've gone through it.


Yea, I have toured the Bowling Green Plant 3 or 4 times. And you are 100% correct on them beating the crap out of the new engines! They do it.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

dumb question as I'm just to lazy to run out to the car, how many quarts does this car take?


----------



## Kid In Me (Jan 3, 2006)

6.5 qts (w/ filter change)


----------



## Kid In Me (Jan 3, 2006)

*Download Onwers Manual*

FYI ... If you are registered at www.mygmlink.com you can download the manual to view scheduled maintenance and fluid capacities at:

https://www.mygmlink.com/main/US/en/gm/ownman?vehid=1412470&actionpage=3_4


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

Damn.. I was easy on my 05 till I had about 650 miles.. varied rpm's but never went above 3500 (there just wasn't a need for it) then at 650 miles on the way back to virginia from when I spent christmas with the family I got the chance to sprint thru traffic with some other cars *mustang GT, M3, mercedes but not sure which* I was letting her rip for what she was worth.. After that the smile has never came off my face.. Oh and yeah the car has 10k on it now and I've never lost a drop of oil :cheers arty:


----------



## DrFoster (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow - this is a busy topic!

Here is my input on what I did / noticed:

We bought our FIRST '05 (we've got another hopefully coming in to replace the SRT4 and SRT 10) with 18 miles on it. I noticed that the shift from first to second was rough for the first 200 miles. So, yes, I'm saying that the tranny has to break in, not the motor. The clutch is significantly better now too. I'm impressed.

With my SRT-4 and 10 I noticed as the engine gained mileage towards about 6000 it got looser and more powerful. I haven't noticed a bit of change with the GTO's LS2 motor. NEVER. It has pulled strong from the start, and still continues to do so.

Oil change schedule:
518 miles, syn.
3024 syn.
5808 syn.
8636 syn.
11,344 syn.

That's it so far. I drove another GTO we were looking at buying, and it had the same kinky tranny. Rest assured, it should go away.


----------



## DrFoster (Jan 23, 2006)

Let me ammend that last post - I forgot to include that we rip the living shiz out of our cars. Mostly the wife, and I like to take it to the track.

I had some brake fade (very little) on hot laps and totally disturbing tire chunks missing after a 1/2 day, but no tranny/engine problems or power delivery issues. 

I'd suggest most of all, to have a blast with the stock tires and then move up to something more advanced like a p-zero on 18's to have a more reliable tire once you "chunk" them too. 

Her car is not a Drag Strip Queen, we like the road courses! Mine will be a little more track friendly.

congrats, and ENJOY one of the few cars that you can be a total hooligan in and then it will take off it's terminator hat and drive like a sally grocery getter when you're done beating it.


----------

